# Cataract-In our ASC



## codedog (Jul 9, 2009)

In our ASC , one surgeron  does cataracts -cpt code 66984, he also adds pupiloplasty to it, is pupilplasty included in catract, or would it be a complex cataract ?


----------



## elenax (Jul 13, 2009)

I would say is a separate procedure; just my guess; I looking into the 671xx series(per the encoder); and per the CCI is not bundled to 66984.  Any other feedback


----------



## mbort (Jul 13, 2009)

I believe its "incidental to" the cataract extraction.  Depending on the documentation you may be able to use 66982 rather than the 66984.


----------

